# bought a softmodded xbox, want to find out if i need to update things.



## kami44 (Oct 11, 2017)

Hello all, i picked up a softmodded xbox from a small game store and i would like to find out if i need update anything. While i am totally new to xbox modding, i have at least managed to confirm that the board is a 1.1. though i realized after pulling it apart that i could look that up in the softmod menus. i have already bridged the connections for the tsop as well, but before continuing that process and removing the clock capacitor i would like to see if the softmod needs some kind of update and im not seeing any info for that. can anyone help me find my current version and explain how to update if needed?


----------



## DarkGabbz (Oct 11, 2017)

kami44 said:


> Hello all, i picked up a softmodded xbox from a small game store and i would like to find out if i need update anything. While i am totally new to xbox modding, i have at least managed to confirm that the board is a 1.1. though i realized after pulling it apart that i could look that up in the softmod menus. i have already bridged the connections for the tsop as well, but before continuing that process and removing the clock capacitor i would like to see if the softmod needs some kind of update and im not seeing any info for that. can anyone help me find my current version and explain how to update if needed?


The only stuff you would need to update is the dashboard if you want but remove the clock cap ASAP.


----------



## kami44 (Oct 11, 2017)

yea i already spent a while cleaning up acid. i read that the wrong version of softmod can cause problems after removing the cap? if thats not the case i will take it out now.


----------



## DarkGabbz (Oct 11, 2017)

kami44 said:


> yea i already spent a while cleaning up acid. i read that the wrong version of softmod can cause problems after removing the cap? if thats not the case i will take it out now.


Where did you read that? That is total nonsense.


----------



## kami44 (Oct 11, 2017)

something about a clock loop, cant remember where.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 11, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> Where did you read that? That is total nonsense.



It's not nonsense.

Older softmod methods indeed could loop the Xbox as the clock wasn't valid.

OP, you've got nothing to worry about.
Most, if not all softmods and dashes these days simply ignore the clock and set the time via internet anyway.


----------



## kami44 (Oct 11, 2017)

so how would i go about doing the dash update, or seeing if i even need to?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

also thank you guys for the help.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 11, 2017)

Pretty much all the softmods install the latest UnleashX/Evox/whatever dash.
I'd suggest UnleashX.

They haven't been updated in years and are likely to never receive updates anymore.


----------



## DarkGabbz (Oct 11, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Pretty much all the softmods install the latest UnleashX/Evox/whatever dash.
> I'd suggest UnleashX.
> 
> They haven't been updated in years and are likely to never receive updates anymore.


The most up to date dash is XBMC the last build is from 2016.


----------



## kami44 (Oct 11, 2017)

how do i tell which one i have?


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 11, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> The most up to date dash is XBMC the last build is from 2016.



Which, was the last update to come out for the outdated system even after they already dropped support for it.



kami44 said:


> how do i tell which one i have?



Post a picture of it?


----------



## DarkGabbz (Oct 11, 2017)

kami44 said:


> how do i tell which one i have?


Send a pic of it but 99% of the time it's obvious.


----------



## kami44 (Oct 11, 2017)

Getting picks now. i did find xbmc, it says 2012 in the system info.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------




 is this what im looking for

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

it also bounces around sid 5.11 sometimes, but if i enter unleashx it bounces 5.10. not sure what any of that means but felt i should mention it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

heres the other menus


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Oct 11, 2017)

Latest unleashX Dashboard was : 0.39.0528 Build 584 Alpha
latest XBMC Dashboard was: XBMC4Xbox 3.5.3

Sadly cant post the links, due they being code on Xbox SDK.


----------



## kami44 (Oct 11, 2017)

so in order to install these do i need to buy a usb to xbox converter? or is there another way to do it? this is the part i dont understand. im not sure how to get files onto the xbox and how to install them at this point.


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Oct 11, 2017)

kami44 said:


> so in order to install these do i need to buy a usb to xbox converter? or is there another way to do it? this is the part i dont understand. im not sure how to get files onto the xbox and how to install them at this point.


since its flashed, you can put the files on the DVD, or you can use the CrossOver cable, you need to make 1 yourself or buy 1, or you can purchase or make 1 adapter for the controller to usb.


----------



## DarkGabbz (Oct 11, 2017)

ScarletDreamz said:


> since its flashed, you can put the files on the DVD, or you can use the CrossOver cable, you need to make 1 yourself or buy 1, or you can purchase or make 1 adapter for the controller to usb.


You can just use a normal lan cable.


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Oct 11, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> You can just use a normal lan cable.


Im pretty sure you need a crossover cable, which is not a lan cable.






due to me having several crossover cables that i have worked with on the xbox 360.


----------



## DarkGabbz (Oct 11, 2017)

ScarletDreamz said:


> Im pretty sure you need a crossover cable, which is not a lan cable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Modern devices make a crossover cable unnecessary because they detect a crossover connection.


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Oct 11, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> Modern devices make a crossover cable unnecessary because they detect a crossover connection.


Sadly, oldschool here, thats why i always used my cables lol, made them like several years ago, and still use them, they do the job lol, and they were like $1.99


----------



## philipx99 (Oct 12, 2017)

kami44 said:


> Hello all, i picked up a softmodded xbox from a small game store and i would like to find out if i need update anything. While i am totally new to xbox modding, i have at least managed to confirm that the board is a 1.1. though i realized after pulling it apart that i could look that up in the softmod menus. i have already bridged the connections for the tsop as well, but before continuing that process and removing the clock capacitor i would like to see if the softmod needs some kind of update and im not seeing any info for that. can anyone help me find my current version and explain how to update if needed?



Try to grab a copy of Heimdall Hexen Engineering Xbox *Shambles* Edit, it will make install more easier. You can choose which dashboard to boot from. Hope it help.


----------



## DarkGabbz (Oct 12, 2017)

philipx99 said:


> Try to grab a copy of Heimdall Hexen Engineering Xbox *Shambles* Edit, it will make install more easier. You can choose which dashboard to boot from. Hope it help.


Get the 2017 edition of hexen it is in my xbox hacking guide.


----------



## philipx99 (Oct 12, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> Get the 2017 edition of hexen it is in my xbox hacking guide.



The shamble edition 2017 .


----------



## DarkGabbz (Oct 12, 2017)

philipx99 said:


> The shamble edition 2017 .


That doesn't exist and the shamble edition is 4 years old.


----------



## philipx99 (Oct 12, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> Modern devices make a crossover cable unnecessary because they detect a crossover connection.



Normal lan cable will work with windows 10. I have been using it all the while. DHCP must be set in the dashboard like xbmc, evolutionx or unleashx. Then use program like flashfxp or filezilla to connect.


----------



## DarkGabbz (Oct 12, 2017)

philipx99 said:


> Normal lan cable will work with windows 10. I have been using it all the while. DHCP must be set in the dashboard like xbmc, evolutionx or unleashx. Then use program like flashfxp or filezilla to connect.


You need to set a static ip and DHCP won't work.


----------



## philipx99 (Oct 12, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> You need to set a static ip and DHCP won't work.


For me it work. DHCP have been set for my xbox thru xbmc 3.5.3-r33027. I using flashfxp to connect to my xbox all the while thru this connection using normal lan cable. Make sure firewall configure correctly.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DarkGabbz said:


> You need to set a static ip and DHCP won't work.



Need to connect the xbox and PC directly thru router to work.


----------



## Rocky5 (Oct 12, 2017)

Google “Xbox Softmodding Tool Kit” if you want the latest. 

My extras disc has everything you need to get up and running with the latest dashboards. 

Currently v1.1.2 doesn’t have my patches UnleashX Build 584 that will be in v1.1.3. 
( I fixed the FileZilla and winscp FTP issues )


----------



## kami44 (Oct 16, 2017)

So i ended up running the 2017 hexen for the tsop and i think everything is up to date. I set up ftp, dhcp works fine. At this point i just can't figure out what emulators to use our how to get xbmc to find anything.


----------



## DarkGabbz (Oct 17, 2017)

kami44 said:


> So i ended up running the 2017 hexen for the tsop and i think everything is up to date. I set up ftp, dhcp works fine. At this point i just can't figure out what emulators to use our how to get xbmc to find anything.


For NES NestopiaX
For SNES ZSNEXBOX
For N64 Surreal64
For some Arcade stuff Final Burn Legends
For GBA XBoyadvance
For Mame MameX
For Genesis Neogenesis
For PSX PCSXBOX


----------

